# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Mr Olympia

## Prime

Just a collection of pics.

----------


## Prime

..........

----------


## Prime

.................

----------


## Rob

holy sh*t...i cant get over how big Ronny's GH gut is in the first picture...

----------


## dr.shred

> holy sh*t...i cant get over how big Ronny's GH gut is in the first picture...


does gh really cause that?

----------


## Rob

makes your internal organs bigger, thus making your stomach bulge out like that

----------


## dr.shred

> makes your internal organs bigger, thus making your stomach bulge out like that


thats f*cked up....

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

It's true to a point, massive eating is also to blame. Your stomach lining grows and shrinks everyday. It all depends on how much you eat.

----------


## Big Poppa Pump

where are the first pics from, with Ronny in the white posing trunks? He looks like sht, carrying so much water.

----------


## Prime

> where are the first pics from, with Ronny in the white posing trunks? He looks like sht, carrying so much water.


Not sure, a guest posing last year or the year before I believe.

----------


## Cuttup

what a freak, a champ, myth and legend....he will way at over 300lb with 1 % BF next year.

----------


## Iowa

Although he wasnt nearly as big then...I definately prefer his physique of his first few Olympias than recent ones. JMO

----------


## rborwn77

another wow

----------


## Gorgoroth_

In those pics Ruhl is the same size , if not bigger than ronnie...

----------


## Prime

> In those pics Ruhl is the same size , if not bigger than ronnie...


Would you believe ruhl got beaten by Kris Dim in that show  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gorgoroth_

Thats crazy... I mean Kris dim is ripped and all and big for a guy of his stature but he in no way , shape , or form comes close to Ruhl...

----------


## calidude

I like the pic of Arnie and Ron.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> I like the pic of Arnie and Ron.


Arnold looks a hell of alot better and has no gut at all, look at Arn's biceps...those things are sick!

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

The middle pic in the orig post -- Ronnies legs look like friggin tree trunks. they look almost too big to be proportional or photoshoped.

----------


## theleg

I think Arnold had one of the most developed chests ever, look at it, its #@$!%$# retarded.. I guess for his body wieght, it was easier to look more defined back then, compaired to todays mass mosters..Still awsome though.

----------


## bigguy20

by far arnold is the best there ever was, he looks 10x better than ronnie, most symetrical bodybuilder ever..

----------


## JdFlex

Arnold's physique is absolutely outstanding. I just can't get over it. Makes me so jealous! Every single detail of his physique is phenomenal. His upper body thickness is amazing. Imagine measuring around his shoulders, back, and chest. He's massive. His arms look so great too!

----------


## *ANTIDOTE*

if arnold was on what ron is running right now he would of gained even more size and be way ahead of the pack....either way arnold will always be a #1 bb in my book.

----------


## workdude

> if arnold was on what ron is running right now he would of gained even more size and be way ahead of the pack....either way arnold will always be a #1 bb in my book.



I agree...

----------


## FireFighterMuscle

> ..........


Is it just me or does arnie's arms look 20x better then ronnies...his biceps are so massive.

----------


## Prime

> Is it just me or does arnie's arms look 20x better then ronnies...his biceps are so massive.


that pic isnt fair to ronnie, its taken out of perspective in favour of arnie.

----------


## FireFighterMuscle

I still say arnie's arms are better looking. He had the best biceps in the buisness, and i dont think anyone has ever had better. Maybe bigger yes, but better looking no. Although i always thought he lacked back thickness, but all in all go arnold  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BeatofEvolution

ARnold looks so much better than ronnie, ronnie is over exposed and over-appreciated...dexter jackson has a better physique as does cutler...

ARNOLD IS NUMERO UNO
sergio is numero dos? no?

----------


## BeatofEvolution

ps...arny isn't made to look better...he is literally 4 inches taller than coleman and about 50lbs lighter...in that regard...arnold is still FAWKIN AWESOMe!

----------


## nsa

> ps...arny isn't made to look better...he is literally 4 inches taller than coleman and about 50lbs lighter...in that regard...arnold is still FAWKIN AWESOMe!


How do you figure that Arnold is 4 inches taller than Ronnie?

----------


## BeatofEvolution

Arnold is 6'2" and Ronnie is 5'10" ... that would be 4 inches

----------


## FCECC2

im sorry but arny had chiken legs and ronnie have quads that are like 4-5" bigger than arnys waist... the pic isnt fair at all!!!!

----------


## BeatofEvolution

How is a picture not fair...its not photoshopped in the sense that enlargement of bodyparts took place...arnold didn't always have chicken legs, they may not have been as massive as today's competitors, but there are several olympias he had great legs, also the picture of ronnie isn't fromt he 03-04 olympia, meaning he wasn't a disgustling huge distended unsymmetrical retarded beast yet...that picture is probably 01-02 ... don't cry brotha man!!  :Afro:

----------


## nsa

> How is a picture not fair...its not photoshopped in the sense that enlargement of bodyparts took place...arnold didn't always have chicken legs, they may not have been as massive as today's competitors, but there are several olympias he had great legs, also the picture of ronnie isn't fromt he 03-04 olympia, meaning he wasn't a disgustling huge distended unsymmetrical retarded beast yet...that picture is probably 01-02 ... don't cry brotha man!!


The picture is not correct at all, if you put me next to ronnie and compare us, i would look comparable too if i was about 20 feet closer to the camera than he is...

----------


## apostalpaul2003

> How is a picture not fair...its not photoshopped in the sense that enlargement of bodyparts took place...arnold didn't always have chicken legs, they may not have been as massive as today's competitors, but there are several olympias he had great legs, also the picture of ronnie isn't fromt he 03-04 olympia, meaning he wasn't a disgustling huge distended unsymmetrical retarded beast yet...that picture is probably 01-02 ... don't cry brotha man!!



Look closely at Arnold hams and his quads they are photoshoped. Somebody added a little more size on there  :Blush:

----------


## jkddave

That picture of Arnold and Ronnie that has been Photoshop'ed is a great comparison of the two of them.

You can see how much larger Arnold's arms are/were than Ronnie boy's!!!!

----------


## BeatofEvolution

umm arnolds legs were not photoshopped .. look at the original picture...and his arms are much better than ronnie's, ronnie's are not symmetrical, he isn't symmetrical he is just a 300lb slab of striated unproportioned meat...if ruhl had triceps he'd be better...if cutler had a better back he'd own ronnie if dexter was 15lbs heavier of lean muscle he'd be better...i love ronnie cuz of his sick lifting and his size but as far as aesthetics and bodybuilding he is ****t

----------


## markas214

> Look closely at Arnold hams and his quads they are photoshoped. Somebody added a little more size on there


I can'y believe I had to read this far into this post before some one pointed that out. To those who missed this, DUH!

----------


## markas214

> umm arnolds legs were not photoshopped .. look at the original picture...and his arms are much better than ronnie's, ronnie's are not symmetrical, he isn't symmetrical he is just a 300lb slab of striated unproportioned meat...if ruhl had triceps he'd be better...if cutler had a better back he'd own ronnie if dexter was 15lbs heavier of lean muscle he'd be better...i love ronnie cuz of his sick lifting and his size but as far as aesthetics and bodybuilding he is ****t


Yes the legs too! Stretched the right ham and the left quad. Anyone who's ever played around with photo shop could do that. This particular job is done very poorly in fact.

----------


## FCECC2

> How is a picture not fair...its not photoshopped in the sense that enlargement of bodyparts took place...arnold didn't always have chicken legs, they may not have been as massive as today's competitors, but there are several olympias he had great legs, also the picture of ronnie isn't fromt he 03-04 olympia, meaning he wasn't a disgustling huge distended unsymmetrical retarded beast yet...that picture is probably 01-02 ... don't cry brotha man!!


mannn common ronnies guns are around 23-24" and ive read somewhere that arnold biceps were more like 21-22 at best!!!! pleeease...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BeatofEvolution

take your 37" waist and get some weight loss pills....size means nothing there are powerlifters with 25" arms and they are ****...arnold had thick and full bicep heads...ronnie's are smaller and uglier...just a mass of tricep...picture is not photoshoped...look at the original

----------


## FCECC2

> take your 37" waist and get some weight loss pills....size means nothing there are powerlifters with 25" arms and they are ****...arnold had thick and full bicep heads...ronnie's are smaller and uglier...just a mass of tricep...picture is not photoshoped...look at the original


bahahahah, are you jealous that i still got a taper with a 37" waist???  :LOL: 
get a life newb, did you ever chk pics of ronnie other than those in this thread??? LOL...

----------


## FCECC2

he smokes lil arny anytime!!!

----------


## Sage

> he smokes lil arny anytime!!!


keep in mind that arnold was not running the compounds and amounts what ron does today............arnold would own him without a doubt............... :Smilie:

----------


## FCECC2

> keep in mind that arnold was not running the compounds and amounts what ron does today............arnold would own him without a doubt...............


yeah maybe...
arnold is still one of the greatest, theres no doubt about it

----------


## apostalpaul2003

> umm arnolds legs were not photoshopped .. look at the original picture...and his arms are much better than ronnie's, ronnie's are not symmetrical, he isn't symmetrical he is just a 300lb slab of striated unproportioned meat...if ruhl had triceps he'd be better...if cutler had a better back he'd own ronnie if dexter was 15lbs heavier of lean muscle he'd be better...i love ronnie cuz of his sick lifting and his size but as far as aesthetics and bodybuilding he is ****t


Since you cant see it I circled it for you..see for yourself  :Smilie:

----------


## BeatofEvolution

??? Take a look at the mass of his upper body...its amazing...i think its much better than colemans...

----------


## BeatofEvolution

i've seen better tapers on terds and haircuts boss ....

and i was teasing u about the 37" cuz i think that avatar is funny with your mullett u sick bastard

----------


## nsa

Its simple, the pictures are different proportions. Coleman is bigger than arnold everywhere in reality. Look at the size of the faces in the picture, arnolds face alone is the size of ronnies face and the top of his head...

----------


## Latimus

ya but thats 22 inches of beautiful peak....not 24 inches of gross

----------


## nsa

I think dorian yates looks better than both...

----------


## apostalpaul2003

Yeah you cant beat Yates

----------


## BeatofEvolution

ewww dorian yates never deserved his olympias...he's blockier then markus ruhl and has the biceps of female bodybuilders...he was very dense and thick, but never worthy of an olympia...nassar and flex had better physiques for the mass in my opinion

----------


## apostalpaul2003

> and has the biceps of female bodybuilders


Are you serious are just kidding?

----------


## apostalpaul2003

:Strong Smiley:

----------


## KGBnine

personally, I prefer the look of the old bodybuilders. Most people I talk to would def. take arnold's physique over ronnies, but it's just opinion. Why anybody would think ronnie with his GH belly looks good is beyond me. 1% bodyfat on a person still does not look good if their organs are that large.

----------


## willlem

im sorry but coleman def rules

----------


## GTsecurity

Coleman is nice like it, but for me yates is No1  :Big Grin:

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> that pic isnt fair to ronnie, its taken out of perspective in favour of arnie.


AGREED. where are arnolds legs?

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> he smokes lil arny anytime!!!


can you say untouchable? 
arnold who?

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> I think dorian yates looks better than both...



soooo true.

----------

